# MPD einrichten - Linux Neuling braucht Hilfe



## lu89 (16. Januar 2012)

Tag allerseits,
also: Ich habe versucht, unter Lubuntu den Music Player Daemon so konfigurieren, dass ich via Mpod Client darauf zugreifen kann. Das klappte natürlich nicht. Kann mir jemand mal Schritt für Schritt erklären, wann ich wo was ins Terminal einzugeben habe?  Die Anleitung auf Ubuntuusers habe ich mir schon zu Gemüte geführt, leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Edit: Lubuntu läuft in VMware unter Win7. Ist erstmal nur provisorisch.


----------



## Jimini (16. Januar 2012)

Bitte poste mal deine /etc/mpd.conf. Hast du sichergestellt dass mpd läuft?

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (17. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine config:


Spoiler



# An example configuration file for MPD
# See the mpd.conf man page for a more detailed description of each parameter.


# Files and directories #######################################################
#
# This setting controls the top directory which MPD will search to discover the
# available audio files and add them to the daemon's online database. This 
# setting defaults to the XDG directory, otherwise the music directory will be
# be disabled and audio files will only be accepted over ipc socket (using
# file:// protocol) or streaming files over an accepted protocol.
#
music_directory		"/media/5000-0000"
#
# This setting sets the MPD internal playlist directory. The purpose of this
# directory is storage for playlists created by MPD. The server will use 
# playlist files not created by the server but only if they are in the MPD
# format. This setting defaults to playlist saving being disabled.
#
playlist_directory		"/var/lib/mpd/playlists"
#
# This setting sets the location of the MPD database. This file is used to
# load the database at server start up and store the database while the 
# server is not up. This setting defaults to disabled which will allow
# MPD to accept files over ipc socket (using file:// protocol) or streaming
# files over an accepted protocol.
#
db_file			"/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache"
# 
# These settings are the locations for the daemon log files for the daemon.
# These logs are great for troubleshooting, depending on your log_level
# settings.
#
# The special value "syslog" makes MPD use the local syslog daemon. This
# setting defaults to logging to syslog, otherwise logging is disabled.
#
log_file			"/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"
#
# This setting sets the location of the file which stores the process ID
# for use of mpd --kill and some init scripts. This setting is disabled by
# default and the pid file will not be stored.
#
pid_file			"/var/run/mpd/pid"
#
# This setting sets the location of the file which contains information about
# most variables to get MPD back into the same general shape it was in before
# it was brought down. This setting is disabled by default and the server 
# state will be reset on server start up.
#
state_file			"/var/lib/mpd/state"
#
# The location of the sticker database.  This is a database which
# manages dynamic information attached to songs.
#
sticker_file                   "/var/lib/mpd/sticker.sql"
#
###############################################################################


# General music daemon options ################################################
#
# This setting specifies the user that MPD will run as. MPD should never run as
# root and you may use this setting to make MPD change its user ID after
# initialization. This setting is disabled by default and MPD is run as the
# current user.
#
user				"mpd"
#
# This setting specifies the group that MPD will run as. If not specified
# primary group of user specified with "user" setting will be used (if set).
# This is useful if MPD needs to be a member of group such as "audio" to
# have permission to use sound card.
#
#group                          "nogroup"
#
# This setting sets the address for the daemon to listen on. Careful attention
# should be paid if this is assigned to anything other then the default, any.
# This setting can deny access to control of the daemon. Choose any if you want
# to have mpd listen on every address
#
# For network
#
# And for Unix Socket
#bind_to_address		"/var/run/mpd/socket"
#
# This setting is the TCP port that is desired for the daemon to get assigned
# to.
#
#port				"6600"
#
# This setting controls the type of information which is logged. Available 
# setting arguments are "default", "secure" or "verbose". The "verbose" setting
# argument is recommended for troubleshooting, though can quickly stretch
# available resources on limited hardware storage.
#
#log_level			"default"
#
# If you have a problem with your MP3s ending abruptly it is recommended that 
# you set this argument to "no" to attempt to fix the problem. If this solves
# the problem, it is highly recommended to fix the MP3 files with vbrfix
# (available as vbrfix in the debian archive), at which
# point gapless MP3 playback can be enabled.
#
#gapless_mp3_playback			"yes"
#
# This setting enables MPD to create playlists in a format usable by other
# music players.
#
#save_absolute_paths_in_playlists	"no"
#
# This setting defines a list of tag types that will be extracted during the 
# audio file discovery process. Optionally, 'comment' can be added to this
# list.
#
#metadata_to_use	"artist,album,title,track,name,genre,date,composer,performer,disc"
#
# This setting enables automatic update of MPD's database when files in 
# music_directory are changed.
#
#auto_update    "yes"
#
# Limit the depth of the directories being watched, 0 means only watch
# the music directory itself.  There is no limit by default.
#
#auto_update_depth "3"
#
###############################################################################


# Symbolic link behavior ######################################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", MPD will discover audio files by following 
# symbolic links outside of the configured music_directory.
#
#follow_outside_symlinks	"yes"
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", MPD will discover audio files by following
# symbolic links inside of the configured music_directory.
#
#follow_inside_symlinks		"yes"
#
###############################################################################


# Zeroconf / Avahi Service Discovery ##########################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", service information will be published with
# Zeroconf / Avahi.
#
#zeroconf_enabled		"yes"
#
# The argument to this setting will be the Zeroconf / Avahi unique name for
# this MPD server on the network.
#
#zeroconf_name			"Music Player"
#
###############################################################################


# Permissions #################################################################
#
# If this setting is set, MPD will require password authorization. The password
# can setting can be specified multiple times for different password profiles.
#
#password                        "password@read,add,control,admin"
#
# This setting specifies the permissions a user has who has not yet logged in. 
#
#default_permissions             "read,add,control,admin"
#
###############################################################################


# Input #######################################################################
#

input {
        plugin "curl"
#       proxy "proxy.isp.com:8080"
#       proxy_user "user"
#       proxy_password "password"
}

#
###############################################################################

# Audio Output ################################################################
#
# MPD supports various audio output types, as well as playing through multiple 
# audio outputs at the same time, through multiple audio_output settings 
# blocks. Setting this block is optional, though the server will only attempt
# autodetection for one sound card.
#
# See <http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Audio_Outputs> for examples of 
# other audio outputs.
#
# An example of an ALSA output:
#
audio_output {
	type		"alsa"
	name		"My ALSA Device"
	device		"hw:0,0"	# optional
	format		"44100:16:2"	# optional
	mixer_device	"default"	# optional
	mixer_control	"PCM"		# optional
	mixer_index	"0"		# optional
}
#
# An example of an OSS output:
#
#audio_output {
#	type		"oss"
#	name		"My OSS Device"
#	device		"/dev/dsp"	# optional
#	format		"44100:16:2"	# optional
#	mixer_device	"/dev/mixer"	# optional
#	mixer_control	"PCM"		# optional
#}
#
# An example of a shout output (for streaming to Icecast):
#
#audio_output {
#	type		"shout"
#	encoding	"ogg"			# optional
#	name		"My Shout Stream"
#	host		"localhost"
#	port		"8000"
#	mount		"/mpd.ogg"
#	password	"hackme"
#	quality		"5.0"
#	bitrate		"128"
#	format		"44100:16:1"
#	protocol	"icecast2"		# optional
#	user		"source"		# optional
#	description	"My Stream Description"	# optional
#	genre		"jazz"			# optional
#	public		"no"			# optional
#	timeout		"2"			# optional
#}
#
# An example of a recorder output:
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "recorder"
#       name            "My recorder"
#       encoder         "vorbis"                # optional, vorbis or lame
#       path            "/var/lib/mpd/recorder/mpd.ogg"
##      quality         "5.0"                   # do not define if bitrate is defined
#       bitrate         "128"                   # do not define if quality is defined
#       format          "44100:16:1"
#}
#
# An example of a httpd output (built-in HTTP streaming server):
#
#audio_output {
#	type		"httpd"
#	name		"My HTTP Stream"
#	encoder		"vorbis"		# optional, vorbis or lame
#	port		"8000"
#	quality		"5.0"			# do not define if bitrate is defined
#	bitrate		"128"			# do not define if quality is defined
#	format		"44100:16:1"
#}
#
# An example of a pulseaudio output (streaming to a remote pulseaudio server)
#
#audio_output {
#	type		"pulse"
#	name		"My Pulse Output"
#	server		"remote_server"		# optional
#	sink		"remote_server_sink"	# optional
#}
#
## Example "pipe" output:
#
#audio_output {
#	type		"pipe"
#	name		"my pipe"
#	command		"aplay -f cd 2>/dev/null"
## Or if you're want to use AudioCompress
#	command		"AudioCompress -m | aplay -f cd 2>/dev/null"
## Or to send raw PCM stream through PCM:
#	command		"nc example.org 8765"
#	format		"44100:16:2"
#}
#
## An example of a null output (for no audio output):
#
#audio_output {
#	type		"null"
#	name		"My Null Output"
#}
#
# This setting will change all decoded audio to be converted to the specified
# format before being passed to the audio outputs. By default, this setting is
# disabled.
#
#audio_output_format		"44100:16:2"
#
# If MPD has been compiled with libsamplerate support, this setting specifies 
# the sample rate converter to use.  Possible values can be found in the 
# mpd.conf man page or the libsamplerate documentation. By default, this is
# setting is disabled.
#
#samplerate_converter		"Fastest Sinc Interpolator"
#
###############################################################################


# Volume control mixer ########################################################
#
# These are the global volume control settings. By default, this setting will
# be detected to the available audio output device, with preference going to 
# hardware mixing. Hardware and software mixers for individual audio_output
# sections cannot yet be mixed.
#
# An example for controlling an ALSA, OSS or Pulseaudio mixer; If this
# setting is used other sound applications will be affected by the volume
# being controlled by MPD.
#
#mixer_type			"hardware"
#
# An example for controlling all mixers through software. This will control
# all controls, even if the mixer is not supported by the device and will not
# affect any other sound producing applications.
#
#mixer_type			"software"
#
# This example will not allow MPD to touch the mixer at all and will disable
# all volume controls.
#
#mixer_type			"disabled"
#
###############################################################################


# Normalization automatic volume adjustments ##################################
#
# This setting specifies the type of ReplayGain to use. This setting can have
# the argument "album" or "track". See <http://www.replaygain.org> for more
# details. This setting is disabled by default.
#
#replaygain			"album"
#
# This setting sets the pre-amp used for files that have ReplayGain tags. By
# default this setting is disabled.
#
#replaygain_preamp		"0"
#
# This setting enables on-the-fly normalization volume adjustment. This will
# result in the volume of all playing audio to be adjusted so the output has 
# equal "loudness". This setting is disabled by default.
#
#volume_normalization		"no"
#
###############################################################################


# MPD Internal Buffering ######################################################
#
# This setting adjusts the size of internal decoded audio buffering. Changing
# this may have undesired effects. Don't change this if you don't know what you
# are doing.
#
#audio_buffer_size		"2048"
#
# This setting controls the percentage of the buffer which is filled before 
# beginning to play. Increasing this reduces the chance of audio file skipping, 
# at the cost of increased time prior to audio playback.
#
#buffer_before_play		"10%"
#
###############################################################################


# Resource Limitations ########################################################
#
# These settings are various limitations to prevent MPD from using too many
# resources. Generally, these settings should be minimized to prevent security
# risks, depending on the operating resources.
#
#connection_timeout		"60"
#max_connections		"10"
#max_playlist_length		"16384"
#max_command_list_size		"2048"
#max_output_buffer_size		"8192"
#
###############################################################################


# Character Encoding ##########################################################
#
# If file or directory names do not display correctly for your locale then you 
# may need to modify this setting. After modification of this setting mpd 
# --create-db must be run to change the database.
#
filesystem_charset		"UTF-8"
#
# This setting controls the encoding that ID3v1 tags should be converted from.
#
id3v1_encoding			"UTF-8"
#
###############################################################################
# SIDPlay decoder #############################################################
#
# songlength_database:
#  Location of your songlengths file, as distributed with the HVSC.
#  The sidplay plugin checks this for matching MD5 fingerprints.
#  See http://www.c64.org/HVSC/DOCUMENTS/Songlengths.faq
#
# default_songlength:
#  This is the default playing time in seconds for songs not in the
#  songlength database, or in case you're not using a database.
#  A value of 0 means play indefinitely.
#
# filter:
#  Turns the SID filter emulation on or off.
#
#decoder {
#       plugin                  "sidplay"
#       songlength_database     "/media/C64Music/DOCUMENTS/Songlengths.txt"
#       default_songlength      "120"
#       filter "true"
#}
#
###############################################################################



Ich kann ihn über das Terminal normal starten.


----------



## Jimini (17. Januar 2012)

lu89 schrieb:


> # This setting sets the address for the daemon to listen on. Careful attention
> # should be paid if this is assigned to anything other then the default, any.
> # This setting can deny access to control of the daemon. Choose any if you want
> # to have mpd listen on every address
> ...


 
Lege mal fest, auf welcher Adresse und auf welchem Port der Daemon lauschen soll und schau dann, ob du mit einem Client zu dem Daemon connecten kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (17. Januar 2012)

Was sollte man denn da eintragen? Sorry, dass ist echt das erste Mal dass ich sowas mache .


----------



## blackout24 (17. Januar 2012)

Du musst du #port Zeile auskommentieren also die Raute wegmachen dann läuft es auf dem Port.


----------



## Jimini (17. Januar 2012)

Bei mir steht 

```
bind_to_address                 "10.0.0.4"
bind_to_address                 "/var/lib/mpd/socket"
port                            "6600"
```
drin. Sollte bei dir eine Firewall aktiv sein, musst du den Port natürlich öffnen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (18. Januar 2012)

Ok, wenn ich jetzt einen Client verbinden will, muss ich doch bei Host oder Server z. B. 10.0.0.4 eingeben, oder? Port ist ja klar.


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2012)

Du musst letztendlich dem Server mitteilen, auf welcher IP-Adresse er lauschen soll. Hierzu wäre es natürlich ideal, wenn du feste IP-Adressen vergeben würdest. Dann stellst du den Server so ein, dass er auf der IP des Rechners lauscht, auf dem er läuft. Meine Kiste läuft auf 10.0.0.4, daher habe ich dort diese Adresse angegeben.
Im Client stellst du dann eben diese IP-Adresse ein, so dass er weiß, wohin er verbinden soll.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: solltest die IP-Adresse des Rechners nicht kennen, kannst du diese mit "sudo ifconfig" herausfinden.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Januar 2012)

Lässt du den Server in der VM laufen und willst außerhalb im normalen LAN drauf zugreifen? Das wird ohne bridge_utils nicht gehen.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

Das muss nicht zwingend sein - hängt aber auch von der verwendeten VM ab. Bei Virtualbox beispielsweise muss man sich um das Bridgen nicht mehr kümmern, es reicht, wenn man in den Eigenschaften der VM einstellt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt in den Einstellungen auf Netzwerkbrücke umgestellt und die IP geändert. Trotzdem kann ich von keinem Client darauf zugreifen . Habt ihr noch Ideen woran es liegen könnte? Hier nochmal meine config:


Spoiler



# An example configuration file for MPD
# See the mpd.conf man page for a more detailed description of each parameter.


# Files and directories #######################################################
#
# This setting controls the top directory which MPD will search to discover the
# available audio files and add them to the daemon's online database. This 
# setting defaults to the XDG directory, otherwise the music directory will be
# be disabled and audio files will only be accepted over ipc socket (using
# file:// protocol) or streaming files over an accepted protocol.
#
music_directory        "/media/win98"
#
# This setting sets the MPD internal playlist directory. The purpose of this
# directory is storage for playlists created by MPD. The server will use 
# playlist files not created by the server but only if they are in the MPD
# format. This setting defaults to playlist saving being disabled.
#
playlist_directory        "/var/lib/mpd/playlists"
#
# This setting sets the location of the MPD database. This file is used to
# load the database at server start up and store the database while the 
# server is not up. This setting defaults to disabled which will allow
# MPD to accept files over ipc socket (using file:// protocol) or streaming
# files over an accepted protocol.
#
db_file            "/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache"
# 
# These settings are the locations for the daemon log files for the daemon.
# These logs are great for troubleshooting, depending on your log_level
# settings.
#
# The special value "syslog" makes MPD use the local syslog daemon. This
# setting defaults to logging to syslog, otherwise logging is disabled.
#
log_file            "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"
#
# This setting sets the location of the file which stores the process ID
# for use of mpd --kill and some init scripts. This setting is disabled by
# default and the pid file will not be stored.
#
pid_file            "/var/run/mpd/pid"
#
# This setting sets the location of the file which contains information about
# most variables to get MPD back into the same general shape it was in before
# it was brought down. This setting is disabled by default and the server 
# state will be reset on server start up.
#
state_file            "/var/lib/mpd/state"
#
# The location of the sticker database.  This is a database which
# manages dynamic information attached to songs.
#
sticker_file                   "/var/lib/mpd/sticker.sql"
#
###############################################################################


# General music daemon options ################################################
#
# This setting specifies the user that MPD will run as. MPD should never run as
# root and you may use this setting to make MPD change its user ID after
# initialization. This setting is disabled by default and MPD is run as the
# current user.
#
#user                "mpd"
#
# This setting specifies the group that MPD will run as. If not specified
# primary group of user specified with "user" setting will be used (if set).
# This is useful if MPD needs to be a member of group such as "audio" to
# have permission to use sound card.
#
#group                          "nogroup"
#
# This setting sets the address for the daemon to listen on. Careful attention
# should be paid if this is assigned to anything other then the default, any.
# This setting can deny access to control of the daemon. Choose any if you want
# to have mpd listen on every address
#
# For network
#
# And for Unix Socket
bind_to_address         "/var/lib/mpd/socket"
bind_to_address        "127.0.0.1"
#
# This setting is the TCP port that is desired for the daemon to get assigned
# to.
#
port                "6600"
#
# This setting controls the type of information which is logged. Available 
# setting arguments are "default", "secure" or "verbose". The "verbose" setting
# argument is recommended for troubleshooting, though can quickly stretch
# available resources on limited hardware storage.
#
#log_level            "default"
#
# If you have a problem with your MP3s ending abruptly it is recommended that 
# you set this argument to "no" to attempt to fix the problem. If this solves
# the problem, it is highly recommended to fix the MP3 files with vbrfix
# (available as vbrfix in the debian archive), at which
# point gapless MP3 playback can be enabled.
#
#gapless_mp3_playback            "yes"
#
# This setting enables MPD to create playlists in a format usable by other
# music players.
#
#save_absolute_paths_in_playlists    "no"
#
# This setting defines a list of tag types that will be extracted during the 
# audio file discovery process. Optionally, 'comment' can be added to this
# list.
#
#metadata_to_use    "artist,album,title,track,name,genre,date,composer,performer,disc"
#
# This setting enables automatic update of MPD's database when files in 
# music_directory are changed.
#
#auto_update    "yes"
#
# Limit the depth of the directories being watched, 0 means only watch
# the music directory itself.  There is no limit by default.
#
#auto_update_depth "3"
#
###############################################################################


# Symbolic link behavior ######################################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", MPD will discover audio files by following 
# symbolic links outside of the configured music_directory.
#
#follow_outside_symlinks    "yes"
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", MPD will discover audio files by following
# symbolic links inside of the configured music_directory.
#
#follow_inside_symlinks        "yes"
#
###############################################################################


# Zeroconf / Avahi Service Discovery ##########################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", service information will be published with
# Zeroconf / Avahi.
#
#zeroconf_enabled        "yes"
#
# The argument to this setting will be the Zeroconf / Avahi unique name for
# this MPD server on the network.
#
#zeroconf_name            "Music Player"
#
###############################################################################


# Permissions #################################################################
#
# If this setting is set, MPD will require password authorization. The password
# can setting can be specified multiple times for different password profiles.
#
#password                        "password@read,add,control,admin"
#
# This setting specifies the permissions a user has who has not yet logged in. 
#
#default_permissions             "read,add,control,admin"
#
###############################################################################


# Input #######################################################################
#

input {
        plugin "curl"
#       proxy "proxy.isp.com:8080"
#       proxy_user "user"
#       proxy_password "password"
}

#
###############################################################################

# Audio Output ################################################################
#
# MPD supports various audio output types, as well as playing through multiple 
# audio outputs at the same time, through multiple audio_output settings 
# blocks. Setting this block is optional, though the server will only attempt
# autodetection for one sound card.
#
# See <http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Audio_Outputs> for examples of 
# other audio outputs.
#
# An example of an ALSA output:
#
audio_output {
    type        "alsa"
    name        "My ALSA Device"
    device        "hw:0,0"    # optional
    format        "44100:16:2"    # optional
    mixer_device    "default"    # optional
    mixer_control    "PCM"        # optional
    mixer_index    "0"        # optional
}
#
# An example of an OSS output:
#
#audio_output {
#    type        "oss"
#    name        "My OSS Device"
#    device        "/dev/dsp"    # optional
#    format        "44100:16:2"    # optional
#    mixer_device    "/dev/mixer"    # optional
#    mixer_control    "PCM"        # optional
#}
#
# An example of a shout output (for streaming to Icecast):
#
#audio_output {
#    type        "shout"
#    encoding    "ogg"            # optional
#    name        "My Shout Stream"
#    host        "localhost"
#    port        "8000"
#    mount        "/mpd.ogg"
#    password    "hackme"
#    quality        "5.0"
#    bitrate        "128"
#    format        "44100:16:1"
#    protocol    "icecast2"        # optional
#    user        "source"        # optional
#    description    "My Stream Description"    # optional
#    genre        "jazz"            # optional
#    public        "no"            # optional
#    timeout        "2"            # optional
#}
#
# An example of a recorder output:
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "recorder"
#       name            "My recorder"
#       encoder         "vorbis"                # optional, vorbis or lame
#       path            "/var/lib/mpd/recorder/mpd.ogg"
##      quality         "5.0"                   # do not define if bitrate is defined
#       bitrate         "128"                   # do not define if quality is defined
#       format          "44100:16:1"
#}
#
# An example of a httpd output (built-in HTTP streaming server):
#
#audio_output {
#    type        "httpd"
#    name        "My HTTP Stream"
#    encoder        "vorbis"        # optional, vorbis or lame
#    port        "8000"
#    quality        "5.0"            # do not define if bitrate is defined
#    bitrate        "128"            # do not define if quality is defined
#    format        "44100:16:1"
#}
#
# An example of a pulseaudio output (streaming to a remote pulseaudio server)
#
#audio_output {
#    type        "pulse"
#    name        "My Pulse Output"
#    server        "remote_server"        # optional
#    sink        "remote_server_sink"    # optional
#}
#
## Example "pipe" output:
#
#audio_output {
#    type        "pipe"
#    name        "my pipe"
#    command        "aplay -f cd 2>/dev/null"
## Or if you're want to use AudioCompress
#    command        "AudioCompress -m | aplay -f cd 2>/dev/null"
## Or to send raw PCM stream through PCM:
#    command        "nc example.org 8765"
#    format        "44100:16:2"
#}
#
## An example of a null output (for no audio output):
#
#audio_output {
#    type        "null"
#    name        "My Null Output"
#}
#
# This setting will change all decoded audio to be converted to the specified
# format before being passed to the audio outputs. By default, this setting is
# disabled.
#
#audio_output_format        "44100:16:2"
#
# If MPD has been compiled with libsamplerate support, this setting specifies 
# the sample rate converter to use.  Possible values can be found in the 
# mpd.conf man page or the libsamplerate documentation. By default, this is
# setting is disabled.
#
#samplerate_converter        "Fastest Sinc Interpolator"
#
###############################################################################


# Volume control mixer ########################################################
#
# These are the global volume control settings. By default, this setting will
# be detected to the available audio output device, with preference going to 
# hardware mixing. Hardware and software mixers for individual audio_output
# sections cannot yet be mixed.
#
# An example for controlling an ALSA, OSS or Pulseaudio mixer; If this
# setting is used other sound applications will be affected by the volume
# being controlled by MPD.
#
#mixer_type            "hardware"
#
# An example for controlling all mixers through software. This will control
# all controls, even if the mixer is not supported by the device and will not
# affect any other sound producing applications.
#
#mixer_type            "software"
#
# This example will not allow MPD to touch the mixer at all and will disable
# all volume controls.
#
#mixer_type            "disabled"
#
###############################################################################


# Normalization automatic volume adjustments ##################################
#
# This setting specifies the type of ReplayGain to use. This setting can have
# the argument "album" or "track". See <http://www.replaygain.org> for more
# details. This setting is disabled by default.
#
#replaygain            "album"
#
# This setting sets the pre-amp used for files that have ReplayGain tags. By
# default this setting is disabled.
#
#replaygain_preamp        "0"
#
# This setting enables on-the-fly normalization volume adjustment. This will
# result in the volume of all playing audio to be adjusted so the output has 
# equal "loudness". This setting is disabled by default.
#
#volume_normalization        "no"
#
###############################################################################


# MPD Internal Buffering ######################################################
#
# This setting adjusts the size of internal decoded audio buffering. Changing
# this may have undesired effects. Don't change this if you don't know what you
# are doing.
#
#audio_buffer_size        "2048"
#
# This setting controls the percentage of the buffer which is filled before 
# beginning to play. Increasing this reduces the chance of audio file skipping, 
# at the cost of increased time prior to audio playback.
#
#buffer_before_play        "10%"
#
###############################################################################


# Resource Limitations ########################################################
#
# These settings are various limitations to prevent MPD from using too many
# resources. Generally, these settings should be minimized to prevent security
# risks, depending on the operating resources.
#
#connection_timeout        "60"
#max_connections        "10"
#max_playlist_length        "16384"
#max_command_list_size        "2048"
#max_output_buffer_size        "8192"
#
###############################################################################


# Character Encoding ##########################################################
#
# If file or directory names do not display correctly for your locale then you 
# may need to modify this setting. After modification of this setting mpd 
# --create-db must be run to change the database.
#
filesystem_charset        "UTF-8"
#
# This setting controls the encoding that ID3v1 tags should be converted from.
#
id3v1_encoding            "UTF-8"
#
###############################################################################
# SIDPlay decoder #############################################################
#
# songlength_database:
#  Location of your songlengths file, as distributed with the HVSC.
#  The sidplay plugin checks this for matching MD5 fingerprints.
#  See http://www.c64.org/HVSC/DOCUMENTS/Songlengths.faq
#
# default_songlength:
#  This is the default playing time in seconds for songs not in the
#  songlength database, or in case you're not using a database.
#  A value of 0 means play indefinitely.
#
# filter:
#  Turns the SID filter emulation on or off.
#
#decoder {
#       plugin                  "sidplay"
#       songlength_database     "/media/C64Music/DOCUMENTS/Songlengths.txt"
#       default_songlength      "120"
#       filter "true"
#}
#
###############################################################################


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
ps -A | grep mpd
```

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (19. Januar 2012)

Das zeigt er an:

```
879 ?          00:00:00 mpd
```


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

Bitte teste, ob du sowohl unter Lubuntu als auch unter Windows auf den MPD-Server zugreifen kannst. Hierzu kannst du beispielsweise den Client "Ario" nehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (19. Januar 2012)

Unter Lubuntu kann ich problemlos connecten. Unter Windows - hier habe ich allerdings GMPC als Client probiert - funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

Ist eine Firewall aktiv? Falls ja, schalte die mal aus und teste es nochmal.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (19. Januar 2012)

Hat auch nichts gebracht. Allerdings zeigt Ario als Host "Local Host" an. Könnte es eventuell daran liegen?


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

Trage als Host am besten die IP-Adresse des Systems ein, auf dem der MPD läuft.
Bitte führe auch mal "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep mpd" aus und poste das Ergebnis hier.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich denk dann ist die Brücke irgendwie falsch konfiguriert. Hab da aber selbst leider noch kein Erfahrung.
Hab das nur gemerkt als ich mit SSH mal auf eine VM zugreifen wollte und es über die IP nicht ging.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich denk dann ist die Brücke irgendwie falsch konfiguriert. Hab da aber selbst leider noch kein Erfahrung.
> Hab das nur gemerkt als ich mit SSH mal auf eine VM zugreifen wollte und es über die IP nicht ging.


 Das könnte man ja mit einem Ping schnell herausfinden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pyro539 (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn das hier in der config steht, kann man nur lokal drauf zugreifen:

```
bind_to_address        "127.0.0.1"
```

Damit lauscht er nämlich nur auf dem loopback-Interface und nicht auf dem Ethernet-Interface. Trag da mal "0.0.0.0" ein bzw. die LAN-Adresse des Servers, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

pyro539 schrieb:


> Wenn das hier in der config steht, kann man nur lokal drauf zugreifen:
> 
> ```
> bind_to_address        "127.0.0.1"
> ...


 
Das fiel mir auch gerade erst auf. Siehe mein obiges Posting bzgl. IP-Adresse und Port.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (19. Januar 2012)

pyro539 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier in der config steht, kann man nur lokal drauf zugreifen:
> bind_to_address        "127.0.0.1"
> 
> Damit lauscht er nämlich nur auf dem loopback-Interface und nicht auf dem Ethernet-Interface. Trag da mal "0.0.0.0" ein bzw. die LAN-Adresse des Servers, dann sollte es klappen.



Danke, werde ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Januar 2012)

Und auf jedenfall den VM Rechner von Windows aus mal simpel anpingen in der Eingabeaufforderung.


----------



## lu89 (20. Januar 2012)

```
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6600          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          7617        915/mpd
```
Das kommt raus, wenn ich "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep mpd" eingebe. Anpingen klappt problemlos. Das ändern der Addresse auf 0.0.0.0 hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Jimini (20. Januar 2012)

Bitte lege als IP-Adresse für den MPD testweise mal die IP-Adresse der VM fest.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (20. Januar 2012)

Also 127.0.0.1? Habe ich auch schon probiert, haut nicht hin.


----------



## Jimini (20. Januar 2012)

Nein, die "externe" IP-Adresse der VM, diese kannst du mit "sudo ifconfig" einsehen. Meist ist das eine à la "192.168.1.1" oder "10.0.0.1".

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (20. Januar 2012)

Funktioniert . Danke nochmal.


----------



## Jimini (20. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Lege mal fest, auf welcher Adresse und auf welchem Port der Daemon lauschen soll und schau dann, ob du mit einem Client zu dem Daemon connecten kannst.
> MfG Jimini





Jimini schrieb:


> Bei mir steht
> 
> ```
> bind_to_address                 "10.0.0.4"
> ...





Jimini schrieb:


> Du musst letztendlich dem Server mitteilen, auf welcher IP-Adresse er lauschen soll. Hierzu wäre es natürlich ideal, wenn du feste IP-Adressen vergeben würdest. Dann stellst du den Server so ein, dass er auf der IP des Rechners lauscht, auf dem er läuft. Meine Kiste läuft auf 10.0.0.4, daher habe ich dort diese Adresse angegeben.
> Im Client stellst du dann eben diese IP-Adresse ein, so dass er weiß, wohin er verbinden soll.
> 
> MfG Jimini
> ...


 
Gern!

MfG Jimini


----------

